# Puppy Uglies?



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello lovely ladies.

So I've heard the time "puppy uglies" Loads and I can confirm Pablo went through them when his head was gigantic and his legs too short and body that long he was a snake/dog :laughing5:

But I am curious about Long Coat uglies? I know Neeva will blow her coat soon so i'm wondering what to expect? (i'm actually quite looking forward to it lol) I've seen some LC's that when they blow their coat they look like a smooth coat and some that blow their coat and just tons of long hair comes in.

Does anyone have any pics of your babies when they went through the uglies? Im super curious and would appreciated the help !!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

I don't have any photos or advice personally since my Millie is a short coat although here are two useful articles 

http://adorablepuppydreamshoytkennels.weebly.com/puppy-uglies.html

http://www.bluechisranch.com/puppyuglies.htm


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Braxton was basically bald on her chest during puppy uglies. And her fur was crazy short.

Braxton during puppy uglies



Braxton after her coat started coming back



She's much fluffier now, her coat is very soft and shiny. She's 28 months, I'm not sure if her coat is done growing. We shall see. I'll share pics of Ava later.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Jessicashield said:


> I don't have any photos or advice personally since my Millie is a short coat although here are two useful articles
> 
> Puppy Uglies? - Adorable Puppy Dreams   (Hoyt Kennels)
> 
> BCR Chihuahuas - Puppy Uglies


Thank you <3 Interesting reads! Im excited to watch neeva change!!



Chiluv04 said:


> Braxton was basically bald on her chest during puppy uglies. And her fur was crazy short.
> 
> Braxton during puppy uglies
> 
> ...



Oh my god how cute was Brax when she was blowing her coat defos not puppy uglies for that lil lady !!
Its still crazy how alike her and Ava are.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Braxton was basically bald on her chest during puppy uglies. And her fur was crazy short.
> 
> Braxton during puppy uglies
> 
> ...


Braxton is so cute, how long did it take for her coat to start coming back?
Think I will get a long coat if I ever decide to get another chi!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes, I was dreading the puppy uglies with Jewel. She was such a fluffy puppy....and then came the uglies. Best thing is to know it is going happen and know it will get better. It is heart breaking in long coats. At least I don't have to go through this with smooth coat Ivy! It takes up to two years for a long coat to get its full coat. I really saw this with Sapphire who grew tons of coat between year one and two.

Puppy uglies at 4 months...she was very leggy at this stage too



Now at almost 10 months....look at the difference in the tail


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Jayda said:


> Yes, I was dreading the puppy uglies with Jewel. She was such a fluffy puppy....and then came the uglies. Best thing is to know it is going happen and know it will get better. It is heart breaking in long coats. At least I don't have to go through this with smooth coat Ivy! It takes up to two years for a long coat to get its full coat. I really saw this with Sapphire who grew tons of coat between year one and two.
> 
> Puppy uglies at 4 months...she was very leggy at this stage too
> 
> ...



Jewel has got to be one of my fav long coats... actually your whole pack are!! She looks so cute though at her puppy uglies but shes really transformed into such a gorgeous girly!

Nobody knows what neeva is at puppy classes I get asked all the time, tonight we were doing grooming tips and when the trainer said that Neeva will need to get used to being heavily groomed the rest of the class looked at her like she was daft lol!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Cait93x said:


> Jewel has got to be one of my fav long coats... actually your whole pack are!! She looks so cute though at her puppy uglies but shes really transformed into such a gorgeous girly!
> 
> Nobody knows what neeva is at puppy classes I get asked all the time, tonight we were doing grooming tips and when the trainer said that Neeva will need to get used to being heavily groomed the rest of the class looked at her like she was daft lol!


Hahahaha, too funny. Jewel is groomed minimally for show (cleaning out the ears, shaping the ruff, shaping the tail and trimming the fur on the feet. Don't ever let someone groom your LC if they know nothing about chihuahuas!!!!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I see no uglies in any of these pics!
Bibi went into puppy uglies at a young age and stayed there lol. Luckily she is small and cute and has a winning personality so we forgive her lol.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Grooming should be fairly minimal as far as cutting but the brushing is a pain.  

To trim you have to make sure you do the feet (should have nice, even looking feet no toe tufts), round out the bloomers, clean the genitalia out with a clipper so they don't catch a ton of nastiness (don't take too much off), smooth the hocks and shave the paw pads.

You really do have to watch who messes with your chi especially for show. I used to groom and what some people did was crazy lol


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

People tend to think that grooming a long coat is so different than grooming a smooth. It is not. I have 3 long coats and 1 smooth. It takes 5 min to bathe these little dogs. In summer I try and walk them to let them air dry, and they are dry less than halfway through our walk. I used to shave down Kendall's "butt fur" and trim around the paws. But I've stopped doing that, as I love the elves feet look, and "butt fur" lol. I try to brush all of them a few days out of the week to reduce shedding ( which isn't to crazy) and also brush their ear fringe, as mine like to ruff house, and the ear fringe is where they get the most tangles. Other than that, there is really no science to it, it's as simple as you make it. It's a matter of personal choice. I've seen folks completely shave their long coats ( which I do not like) completely defeats the purpose of a long coat, but this is the only time grooming takes a bit more time.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

You're right, it is personal preference :toothy8: Personally, I hate furry paws. I'm not saying one paw style is better than the other. For showing you can trim neatly or leave all the paw tufts. Not once have I seen paw tufts in the ring. Again, not evaluating but agreeing with your statement that it comes down to preference. With careful minimal grooming you can really accentuate some of the lines of a long coat (if you prefer too). I just wouldn't leave this to your average groomer at PetsMart!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I see no uglies in any of these pics!
> Bibi went into puppy uglies at a young age and stayed there lol. Luckily she is small and cute and has a winning personality so we forgive her lol.


Haha awwww Bibi! Shes still cute as a button to me. I once had a westie who had a terrible overbite really short anf stumpy too. He would smile when excited people would slag him rotten but to me he was perfect. The weirder the better!



Moonfall said:


> Grooming should be fairly minimal as far as cutting but the brushing is a pain.
> 
> To trim you have to make sure you do the feet (should have nice, even looking feet no toe tufts), round out the bloomers, clean the genitalia out with a clipper so they don't catch a ton of nastiness (don't take too much off), smooth the hocks and shave the paw pads.
> 
> You really do have to watch who messes with your chi especially for show. I used to groom and what some people did was crazy lol


Im very paranoid about taken her to the groomers once her coat comes in as I know one bad groom could mess up her coat forever. I'm actually considering taken a course on it to do it myself! Theres a salon not far from me that offers training and they specialise in long coat breeds which is a plus. Can you tell at this age how thick her coat will be as an adult? I've never had an LC before so all this is new to me lol!



Chiluv04 said:


> People tend to think that grooming a long coat is so different than grooming a smooth. It is not. I have 3 long coats and 1 smooth. It takes 5 min to bathe these little dogs. In summer I try and walk them to let them air dry, and they are dry less than halfway through our walk. I used to shave down Kendall's "butt fur" and trim around the paws. But I've stopped doing that, as I love the elves feet look, and "butt fur" lol. I try to brush all of them a few days out of the week to reduce shedding ( which isn't to crazy) and also brush their ear fringe, as mine like to ruff house, and the ear fringe is where they get the most tangles. Other than that, there is really no science to it, it's as simple as you make it. It's a matter of personal choice. I've seen folks completely shave their long coats ( which I do not like) completely defeats the purpose of a long coat, but this is the only time grooming takes a bit more time.


Hahaha I love the butt fur  I'm really excited for when her coat comes in! But I do agree with you I really dont like the idea of shaving a LC thats the reason I wanted one for their beautiful coats! Defeats the purpose. I do love being part of the LC club now though 



Jayda said:


> You're right, it is personal preference :toothy8: Personally, I hate furry paws. I'm not saying one paw style is better than the other. For showing you can trim neatly or leave all the paw tufts. Not once have I seen paw tufts in the ring. Again, not evaluating but agreeing with your statement that it comes down to preference. With careful minimal grooming you can really accentuate some of the lines of a long coat (if you prefer too). I just wouldn't leave this to your average groomer at PetsMart!


I dont even know what furry paws look like I'm so new to this lol!
I dont think she will be very tall though both her parents were super shorties but chi's change so much its hard to tell. Shes not blowing her coat yet she will be 3 months next saturday and from what i've read she'll start blowing it around the 4-6 month mark? I said to Moonfall up there im really thinking of learning how to groom a dog correctly I trust myself that way then if I mess it up I can only be mad at myself ha! Do you do your grooming yourself or do you book your crew in?


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Cait93x said:


> Haha awwww Bibi! Shes still cute as a button to me. I once had a westie who had a terrible overbite really short anf stumpy too. He would smile when excited people would slag him rotten but to me he was perfect. The weirder the better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sapphire took the brunt of me learning how to groom Jewel. She got a really bad inner ear trim! Luckily she grows fur readily and it is coming back. I didn't want to mess up Jewel right before a show. Awww Sapphire, you took one for the team!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jayda said:


> You're right, it is personal preference :toothy8: Personally, I hate furry paws. I'm not saying one paw style is better than the other. For showing you can trim neatly or leave all the paw tufts. Not once have I seen paw tufts in the ring. Again, not evaluating but agreeing with your statement that it comes down to preference. With careful minimal grooming you can really accentuate some of the lines of a long coat (if you prefer too). I just wouldn't leave this to your average groomer at PetsMart!



Totally agree Lynda! Kendall's paw tufts are trimmed nest as we speak. I like this look other. Hers gets crazy long. Ava's and Brax's however, doesn't. But I do like theology trimmed paw tufts and butt fluffs lol. Especially on my Kendall. I do not like to see a long coat completely shaved though. I'm just saying if people want to go further into grooming their long coat besides the bath, dry and brush, that these are the things that will cause the grooming process to take longer.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Different dogs need different grooming too. Lady was timed ONCE to kind of shape her coat. Now she gets her pants shaped a couple times a year and her paws trimmed regularly. Prince is a double coat...everything grows like mad on him. He seriously needs sanitary butt trims every other month or so. Sapphire's pants can get so long they drag on the ground....so she is trimmed more often too. As I type in this thread the more and more I'm liking Ivy, but even short coats have minimal show grooming!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't groom my single coated smooths at all! They just get their nails trimmed. Harley and Delilah both have double coats, so they get a flea comb through it once a week in the summer and i comb them thoroughly when they are moulting.
Harley is getting progressively fluffier with age, he now has foot tufts which is odd on a smooth. We met a Chi x Pomeranian the other day that was the spit of him, so I am wondering if he is secretly a mix.


----------

